# 1/25 Scale Black Beauty kit....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It's gonna take a LOT of work to get this to look good.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree but it's going to be one sweet car when finished. Two questions - where di you find it and it looks like resin???


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It is resin,and I got it from John Green at a Kit collectors Show in the late 90's.It was taken from the JoHan Kit and it's a crap casting,but thats all there was in that scale (1/25) at the time.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, your roof is as bad as mine! Let me know how you fix yours. I was thinking of adapting another windshield frame to fit the body and scratch build the the flat panel roof. if I can find a close match from a doner car I can use the front glass instead if the yellowed windshield that comes with the kit.

Can't wait to see what you do with yours! 


I got the Fronteir Resin's Black Beauty and it needs alot of work too but should be buildable. Neither will be perfect though...


----------

